# dat ass



## ginoo (Sep 8, 2012)

VIEW ON BLACK​


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## tirediron (Sep 8, 2012)

You have a subject that attractive and you fill less than 10% of the frame with her????


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 8, 2012)

^ Agree. Closer and more please!


----------



## ginoo (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like a stalker pixture .


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 8, 2012)

I find the title less than flattering, as it seems derogatory, and it makes the lovely girl seem like a object with little meaning.

The harsh and contrasty lighting on her, and the odd framing make this seem like a snapshot.

I agree with Ibyte.. this looks like a stalker picture.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 9, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I find the title less than flattering, as it seems derogatory, and it makes the lovely girl seem like a object with little meaning.




Well..."dat gluteus maximus" just took up too much time.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, I like it.

Structurally/graphically there are some things to like about it. Nice strong diagonal line in the road/path, emphasized by the foreground material's edge. Balanced placement of dark and light masses, and so on.

While there is a slight voyeuristic element implied by the distance and the out of focus foreground material, the subject is clearly aware of the camera/viewer, and is clearly striking a bit of a pose, perhaps a little defiance. So, it's voyeuristic, but I don't find it especially creepy. The light's a little harsh, but this isn't intended to be a flattering studio portrait, this is a photograph of a girl outside in the morning.

Her body language and expression are nicely ambiguous. Is she impatient? Is she waiting for the photographer to catch up? What's going on with that?


----------



## NikonNinja89 (Sep 9, 2012)

She is so small!! Would have been much better if she took up more frame


----------



## JerseyJules (Sep 9, 2012)

boring.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 10, 2012)

^^ critics like this suck.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 10, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ^^ critics like this suck.




...and you think they'd undertand


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 10, 2012)

Considering that the OP is 9 years old, I find the title and the stalkerish nature of the photo especially disturbing.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 10, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Considering that the OP is 9 years old, I find the title and the stalkerish nature of the photo especially disturbing.




I dont know if I should back away slowly... or click my heels three times to be taken out of the twilight zone.

If the OP is only 9, did anyone check the EXIF to see where the photo was stolen from?


----------



## unpopular (Sep 10, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Considering that the OP is 9 years old, I find the title and the stalkerish nature of the photo especially disturbing.



yeah. this is definitely a wtf moment...


----------



## Derrel (Sep 10, 2012)

Whadda' ya' mean, the OP is 9 years old??? I thought a person had to be 13 years of age to become a TPF member, right?


----------



## Haya.H (Sep 10, 2012)

Hmmm...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photojournalism-sports-gallery/293327-i-want-become-professional-sports-photographer.html


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 10, 2012)

Huh.. well looky there.. another candidate for my ignore list.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 10, 2012)

At least wait for the sure-to-entertain explanation.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 10, 2012)

JerseyJules said:


> boring.





unpopular said:


> ^^ critics like this suck.



^THIS!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 10, 2012)

JerseyJules said:


> boring.





unpopular said:


> ^^ critics like this suck.





ChristopherCoy said:


> Huh.. well looky there.. another candidate for my ignore list.



^THIS!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 10, 2012)

9 years old? But he said "A$$".... 9 year olds don't do that, do they?


----------



## amolitor (Sep 10, 2012)

He's 17. The "I'm 9" thing was pretty clearly a joke.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 10, 2012)

amolitor said:


> He's 17. The "I'm 9" thing was pretty clearly a joke.



Ahhh... 17? That would explain the derogatory reference to a pretty girl, and the stalker like picture!


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 10, 2012)

The blown sky, the signpost, and the woman's pose really detract from the image's strength. I'd try this again, very differently.


----------



## mishele (Sep 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > He's 17. The "I'm 9" thing was pretty clearly a joke.
> ...


Maybe she likes his derogatory references.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 10, 2012)

This thread has win all over it and beginning with all "*dat*"


----------



## kevinkt (Sep 10, 2012)

I had to lol at this thread. I think we TOTALLY should encourage more of this kind of behavior in our 9 year olds =)


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 10, 2012)

mishele said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > amolitor said:
> ...



That possible... many young girls have self image and self esteem issues, and put up with real jerks sometimes!


----------



## NikonNinja89 (Sep 12, 2012)

I would love to hear something back from the OP...just saying


----------



## ginoo (Sep 12, 2012)

NikonNinja89 said:


> I would love to hear something back from the OP...just saying



i like my woman wit a whole lot a meat


----------



## ginoo (Sep 12, 2012)

oh yeah btw i waited in a bush for 7 days and 6 nights waiting for someone to come by and strike a pose. luckily i ran before she caught me

ps i only brought two bottles of water so i had to drink my own piss a few times

pss i lost 13 pounds

psss i took all of ur guys' critiqez and went on another stake out and she came by again and i made sure to put what all of u said into consideration. i also called her a whore


----------



## kundalini (Sep 12, 2012)

I prefer the original photo, which does have some interesting elements to it.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 12, 2012)

Does sound like he's 9


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 12, 2012)

ginoo said:


> oh yeah btw i waited in a bush for 7 days and 6 nights waiting for someone to come by and strike a pose. luckily i ran before she caught me
> 
> ps i only brought two bottles of water so i had to drink my own piss a few times
> 
> ...



Classy! NOT! (ignored!)


----------



## kundalini (Sep 12, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> Does sound like he's 9





cgipson1 said:


> Classy! NOT! (ignored!)





I think it's more of a case where smartass begets smartass.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Sep 12, 2012)

Not sure if serious. . . 

In a way the original photo had potential but with a title that specific, I would think it would be the main focus in the picture. 

If you are serious about becoming a professional, you'll have to work on your attitude and the way you talk/type. No one will want your business. For how young you are, you do have a lot of potential, just need to grow up some and keep taking photographs.


----------



## ginoo (Sep 12, 2012)

SoulfulRecover said:


> Not sure if serious. . .



ughh.. :banghead:



SoulfulRecover said:


> If you are serious about becoming a professional, you'll have to work on your attitude and the way you talk/type. No one will want your business. For how young you are, you do have a lot of potential, just need to grow up some and keep taking photographs.




this is teh interwebz mane. do you really think i act like this with my clients or at work??? LOL cause i do


----------



## amolitor (Sep 12, 2012)

The edit is genius, bringing the original up from a mere snapshot of some kid's girlfriend into a collage of altered imagery which comments on while simultaneously supporting and decrying the patriarchy. Just as Warhol's work commented on popular culture and revealed its shallowness, so this image -- in a single frame -- reveals the shallowness of our own humanity.

By creating a collage from a single underlying image, ginoo expresses the unity of our manyness.


----------



## sapper6fd (Sep 12, 2012)

I kind of think his attitude at the end was brought on by the earlier comments from some of the users.... he didnt exactly get the warmest welcomes from it - that said, he kind of brought it on himself.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 12, 2012)

kundalini said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > Does sound like he's 9
> ...



Well, if that's the case, then I am not the only Smartass around here, am I?


----------



## invisible (Sep 12, 2012)

This thread is pure, undiluted awesomesauce.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 12, 2012)

amolitor said:


> The edit is genius, bringing the original up from a mere snapshot of some kid's girlfriend into a collage of altered imagery which comments on while simultaneously supporting and decrying the patriarchy. Just as Warhol's work commented on popular culture and revealed its shallowness, so this image -- in a single frame -- reveals the shallowness of our own humanity.
> 
> By creating a collage from a single underlying image, ginoo expresses the unity of our manyness.



yea.. sure!


----------



## jowensphoto (Sep 12, 2012)

Her butt's not even that big, just sayin'!


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 12, 2012)

Gotta get closer! Almost didn't see her..... Pretty girl but the title is misleading...... I prefer the term booty lol butttttttt it really ain't that big.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 13, 2012)

4 pages for only one photo that needs a serious crop. Weak.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 13, 2012)

^^ do you _just_ agree, spammy mcspammerson?


----------

